# el tipico fusible casero



## FF_rts (Feb 20, 2010)

quien no ha hecho un fusible con un "pelo de cobre" sacado del cable paralelo de 1,5 seccion.
pues bien, alguien sabe a que amperaje funde este?


----------



## electroandres (Feb 20, 2010)

aca tienes la tabla http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm


----------



## FF_rts (Feb 20, 2010)

gracias
pero cual es el mio?

el grosor del hilo de cobre que digo yo, ya sabeis cual es, como un pelo, bueno en realidad mas, yo diria el doble de grosor que un pelo humano.

vamos a ser graficos....

un pelo de cobre de estos


----------



## electroandres (Feb 20, 2010)

medilo con un calibre


----------



## FF_rts (Feb 20, 2010)

yo no tengo calibre, que lo mida alguien


----------



## Raedon (Feb 20, 2010)

FF_rts dijo:


> yo no tengo calibre, que lo mida alguien


 
Yo te lo mido, mandamelo a argentina por correo y te mando el calibre por el foro  (por cierto es una broma)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 20, 2010)

No seas cabezon  y usa un fusible comercial que se encuentra calibrado para la max. corriente que estas buscando.


----------



## FF_rts (Feb 20, 2010)

jajajajaj que aguafiestas
tampoco tiene mucha importancia

es curiosidad
pues me hubiese valido unos valores aproximados
por ejemplo aguanta bien los 20 Amperios?
podriamos decir que fundiria entre 15 y 30 Amperios?
o que valores aproximados diriais?

al final le metere caña con una bateria e ire subiendo la carga y con el polimetro lo averiguare a que amperaje funde.

ups, no puedo, mi amperimetro es de 10A maximo jajajajajajaja


----------



## electroandres (Feb 20, 2010)

EL PELO DE COBRE 20A!!! Si es verdad waw... la lista dice que para que soporte una carriente de 20 amper tiene que ser de casi 3mm (2.9mm) osea, un pelo de ese mallado debe estar entre los 0.1 y 0.5 u 8 calculo yo. 
Realmente, si soporta 20A pegame un chiflido entonces cambio los cables de mi casa por ese pelo de cobre


----------



## bebeto (Feb 20, 2010)

FF_rts dijo:


> jajajajaj que aguafiestas
> tampoco tiene mucha importancia
> 
> es curiosidad
> ...


 
Va mas que por logica que eso no aguanta ni 15A ni 20A  y menos 30A, no de gusto tenemos cables de 1.5mm (promedio) para instalaciones hogareñas.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 20, 2010)

Mas vale, la flashio el amigo, como mucho soportaria unos 700-900 mA pienso yo, por ahi mucho menos


----------



## leop4 (Feb 20, 2010)

yo digo que 1A jaja

sabes cuantas veces repare un fusible de casa, de auto y de amplificadores asi mira  jajajajaj.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 20, 2010)

si, pero mira el grosor de ese alambre, nada que ver con un pelo de un cable de 1.5 de seccion


----------



## felipeyeah (Feb 20, 2010)

una vez vi un video en youtube donde un gringo agarra un 'pelo de cobre' mas o menos de ese grozor, lo mete dentro de un popote, luego quema de ambos lados dicho popote dejando salir de los dos extremos el 'pelillo de cobre'  sellandolo de este modo el popote..

después con una pila cuadrada [de 9V] hace circular corriente por ambos extremos del 'pelillo de cobre', luego de un par de segundos el pelillo se pone rojo y explota el popote..

eso nos muestra que ese pelillo no aguanta ni 1A, dado que las pilas cuadrdas de 9V no llegan en amperaje a la unidad.. [creo que tienen .970mA]

** para el que no sepa porue exploto el popote [ yo tampoco lo se pero dedusco que debio ser porque.. ] al hacer circular correinte por el pelillo este se calienta, como recivio mas amperaje del que puede soportar se calento tanto que se puso rojo, ese calor consumio el oxígeno que había ahí dentro produciendo dióxido de carbono a una velocidad      tal que exploto dicho popote.

si estoy mal que alguién me explique.. 

saludos!


----------



## FF_rts (Feb 26, 2010)

una pila de 1,5 voltios puede tener de pico 6Amperios, obvio no podemos poner en nuestra instalacion hogareña pelos de cobre, pues son largas distancias y estarian al rojo vivo.
1 Amperio no quema eso, lo que si fuera mucha distancia ofreceria resistencia y se calentaria, si tan pesimistas sois, mi apuesta es que a unos 10 Amperios funde (depende el tiempo).
pero esto no se queda asi, mi amigo se va a comprar un amperimetro de esos de pinza....

asi que ya hablaremos... se admiten mas apuestas ejejejej

por cierto, alguien controla tema de conseno de phi, desfases y trifasicas... es por abrir un post con unas preguntillas, si es así, me deciis donde. o pregunto en otro foro.

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 26, 2010)

los fusibles de salida en los amplificadores no sirven más que para aguarnos la fiesta y decirnos "a que no te atreves a puentearme y darle caña al ampli" DDDD


----------



## FF_rts (Feb 26, 2010)

pon un limite al potenciometro del amplificador 
jajajaja


----------



## bebeto (Feb 26, 2010)

FF_rts dijo:


> por cierto, alguien controla tema de conseno de phi, desfases y trifasicas... es por abrir un post con unas preguntillas, si es así, me deciis donde. o pregunto en otro foro.
> 
> saludos


 
Yo tengo una idea,  tendria que repasar las formulas... ( si es que te referís a potencia aparente activa y reactiva, atrazo de corrientes adelanto etc... )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

Ustedes solo miran la sección del cable pero no consideran el largo. Como *la resistencia del cable depende del largo y de la sección*, hay que jugar con ambos valores para saber cual corriente es la que funde al cable.

Es bien posible que un pelo de cable soporte 10A o 20A antes de fundirse, por que si bien el pelo es "flaco" también es muy corto (5cm?) y la resistencia de ese segmento es muy baja. Si la resistencia es baja, hace falta mas corriente para generar el calor que funda al pelo.
En la instalación de una casa, los cables de son mucho mas gordos por que son muy largos (muchos metros), entonces la resistencia es más alta y la corriente que soportan es menor, amén de que están cubiertos de plástico y encerrado en caños sin ventilación y además, tampoco tienen que calentarse....por eso es que hacen falta cables de 2 a 4 mm2 de sección.

A ver si pillan los libros un cacho antes de opinar de flasheos y esas cosas...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 26, 2010)

> Ustedes solo miran la sección del cable pero no consideran el largo. Como *la resistencia del cable depende del largo y de la sección*, hay que jugar con ambos valores para saber cual corriente es la que funde al cable.


peeeero la r del cable variará dependiendo de la temperatura


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> peeeero la r del cable variará dependiendo de la temperatura



Si...y?
Si no tiene suficiente resistencia en frío, no va a comenzar a calentar nunca para una corriente dada.
El cambio de resistencia se dá cuando está caliente, pero que yo sepa...nadie calienta un cable para ayudarlo a fundirse


----------



## seaarg (Feb 26, 2010)

Voy a hacer una pregunta muy basica, espero que no se rian.

Si tengo un fusible de 500 miliamperes, ¿Como se comporta en 12V y en 220V?

Los watts aumentan considerablemente, por "Logica" este fusible no deberia fundir igual a 12 v y a 220v (siempre hablando de una carga que consuma 500 ma en ambos voltajes).

Lo mismo para el calculo de grosor de cable, siempre se tiene en cuenta el amperaje... pero el voltaje no? El limite de calibre de cable es amperes y no watts? ¿Da lo mismo un cable de 1,5 mm para llevar 220v 1A que el mismo cable para llevar 12v 1A? No se deberian calcular distinto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Si tengo un fusible de 500 miliamperes, ¿Como se comporta en 12V y en 220V?
> Los watts aumentan considerablemente, por "Logica" este fusible no deberia fundir igual a 12 v y a 220v (siempre hablando de una carga que consuma 500 ma en ambos voltajes).



Cuales watts son los que aumentan? Un fusible de 500mA se comporta exactamente igual en 12V y en 220V. El unico peligro con 220V es que el arco al quemarse es fusible es mas "largo", pero igual se apaga solo cuando la tensión cruza por cero. Pueden haber diferencias (y las hay) entre si la corriente es contínua o alterna, pero eso es otra historia.



seaarg dijo:


> Lo mismo para el calculo de grosor de cable, siempre se tiene en cuenta el amperaje... pero el voltaje no? El limite de calibre de cable es amperes y no watts? ¿Da lo mismo un cable de 1,5 mm para llevar 220v 1A que el mismo cable para llevar 12v 1A? No se deberian calcular distinto?



No se tiene en cuenta el voltaje por que está relacionado con el amperaje por medio de la "resistencia" del fusible. Como esta es muy baja, la tensión sobre el fusible es muy pequeña y como nadie la conoce, pero sí se conoce la corriente que debe circular...pues se especifican por corriente.


----------



## seaarg (Feb 26, 2010)

muchas gracias por tus respuestas ezvalla.

Cuando menciono que los watts aumentan, hablo de W = I x V

¿Estoy pensando algo incorrecto al decir que pasan 110W cuando le doy 220V 0,5A y 6W cuando doy 12V 0,5A?

O quiza mejor preguntado: ¿Afecta de alguna manera "cuantos watts tienen que pasar" por un cable o fusible en el calculo de grosor del mismo?

Para hacerlo mas simple, digamos que son siempre continua, no alterna.

Editado: Ahora entiendo lo que decis de la R y quiza mi pregunta de arriba no tiene relevancia teniendo en cuenta esa respuesta tuya. Sin embargo, en un cable largo como el de la instalacion de una casa la R deberia importar, ¿supongo?


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 26, 2010)

tambien se debe tener en cuente que cuantos mas metros mas caida de tension tambien el diametro del cable


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> O quiza mejor preguntado: ¿Afecta de alguna manera "cuantos watts tienen que pasar" por un cable o fusible en el calculo de grosor del mismo?



El problema es que tenés un error conceptual acá: los watts no pasan para ningún lado! Los watts se consumen, disipan, lo que sea en una carga que realiza trabajo. *Lo que pasa por el cable es la corriente* (los volts tampoco van a ninguna parte).



seaarg dijo:


> Sin embargo, en un cable largo como el de la instalacion de una casa la R deberia importar, ¿supongo?



La resistencia del cable siempre importa, por eso le ponés cables gordos a una casa, por que son tan largos que la unica forma de bajarles la resistencia en poner cables mas gruesos.


----------



## seaarg (Feb 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Efectivamente, error conceptual.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 26, 2010)

Yo creo que un "fusible casero" de estos si se fundiría con un corto a 220. El detalle es que podría durar varios segundos, y para entonces lo que el fusible protegía ya estaría quemado.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 26, 2010)

hola muchachos, para empezar lo que dice ezevalla es correcto
uds. hablan por hablar.

y para seguir esto es otra muestra de lo que siempre digo:

1-- prueben en vez de preguntar, no sean inutiles.
2 --las cosas no son tan faciles como parece.

yo con este tema de fusibles caseros he dedicado tiempo, por razones que no vienen la caso y hay mucho a tener en cuenta:

1 -- segun el material, largo y forma se afecta a varias variables, no solo el punto de fusion, tambien la velocidad de respuesta.

2-- algo que uno no tiene en cuenta y me costo un problemilla (menor por suerte) es :
que pasa cuando un fusible de (por ejemplo) 5 amper esta trabajando con 5 amper?????

saben que pasa ???
se comporta como una resistencia calefactora.
si, por que el alambrecito ese si le hacen pasar una In baja no le pasa naranja.
si pasa la In nominal se calienta. <<<
un poco mas se pone naranjita <<<< ZONAS CRITICAS
un poco mas aun naranjota <<<<<<
y mas aun se funde.

por eso el tema de buen contacto y de EL RECIPIETE.
creen que el hecho de que este en medio de un tubo de vidrio o de material que soporta temperatura y con los contactos soldadso de punto es por azar ??

en fin, hay muchos mas puntos a tener en cuenta para no hacer macana o lio.
fijense que un fusible en vuestra placa esta flotando en terminales de acero y en un tubo de vidrio.

hasta para una pavada como esto yo dedique horas , pruebas y dias .......................y errores para ponerme canchero y lograr objetivos seguros.

un fusible.

si...................la electronica es una pavada.

asi terminan con un incendio.


----------



## alexus (Feb 26, 2010)

si tienen pachorra, y el alambrecito se corto, aujereen los terminales y pases un pelo por dentro!


----------



## leop4 (Feb 27, 2010)

aajaj @electroandres es para zafar eso.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 27, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Yo creo que un "fusible casero" de estos si se fundiría con un corto a 220. El detalle es que podría durar varios segundos, y para entonces lo que el fusible protegía ya estaría quemado.


 
probablemente esté equivocado, pero una vez leí que si no tienes ningún tipo de protección en tu vivienda, y se produce un corto, dependiendo de la distancaia a la que este se  produzca (r del cable) la I máxima puede llegar a los 4.400A  
 y creo que esta cifra no  puede más porque ya es el máximo que puede entregar el transformador de tu zona 

bueno, y para el que tenga ganas:







resistividad del cobre:  1,70 x 10-8  ohms por metro[/SIZE] 

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Feb 27, 2010)

hola el osciloscopio.

la corriente que puede entregar el trafo de tu zona puede sser  y mucho mas.

en electricidad se llama calculo de la corriente de cortocircuito.
y varia mucho si estas en los fusibles de la calle (cables muy gordos) o si estas en el enchufe de el dormitorio de el fondo (cables finos y mucha longitud) .

las mismas termicas o breakers tienen un parametro que es ICC y se mide en KA .


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 27, 2010)

icc? eso suena a transistor


----------



## fernandob (Feb 27, 2010)

corriente de corto circuito.

hay llaves e 3Ka 
de 4,5Ka
de 6 Ka
de 10Ka
50Ka

etc.

la impedanica de la linea es la culpable



estabamos en fusibles.
sabian que segun el corto un fusible de vidrio puede explotar ??
el vidrio se hace moco.
por eso hay distintos encapsulados.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 27, 2010)

supongo, de la temperatura (dilatación del aire del  interior?)


----------



## victorxxx (Oct 13, 2010)

bueno estuve leyendo y se me genero una duda ... a que corriente revientan los fusibles ??
Irms,Ipico???? yo pienso que irm me podrian decir si estoy en lo correcto??


----------



## Trev (Dic 13, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> icc? eso suena a transistor



Fíjate el teorema de Thevenin o de Norton


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si...y?
> Si no tiene suficiente resistencia en frío, no va a comenzar a calentar nunca para una corriente dada.
> El cambio de resistencia se dá cuando está caliente, pero que yo sepa...nadie calienta un cable para ayudarlo a fundirse


 
un poquitin no es tan asi........

hay fusibles de vidrio por ejemplo que si los miramos con lupa veremos que no son solo un alambre estirado que va de punta a punta, sino que son como una bobinita, un alambrecito que da vueltas en su recorrido.
esto no tiene nada que ver con la L.
lo que hacen es lograr que para la misma corriente se caliente mucho mas rapido.

en realidad no se si sogran un fusible mas rapido o que , pero si he probado que ( y es obvio) un alambre estirado soporta mas corriente que uno espiralado (sin que se toquen las espiras) este ultimo se pone rojo antes .

no probe velocidad de respuesta con picos rapidos por que no tenia como hacerlo, no es dificil pero la verdad que no tenia ganas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ........hay fusibles de vidrio por ejemplo que si los miramos con lupa veremos que no son solo un alambre estirado que va de punta a punta, sino que son como una bobinita, un alambrecito que da vueltas en su recorrido.......


Eso es un resorte, sirve para que al cortarse (Quemarse) el fusible en si, el resorte "Tira" de uno de los extremos para separar aún mas los extremos y minimizar el arco que se forma.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2010)

ha...mira vos, no sabia eso, no pense que hubiese tension en ese "resorte".
lo que si note y bastante es que como dije al amontonar el alambre varia la curva de funcionamiento , es mas, mencione lo de la velocidad de respuesta por que creo que eran lo que se llama fusibles rapidos.

no habia pensado en la posibilidad que mecionas.

saludos


----------



## tatajara (Dic 13, 2010)

Una sola vez lo use este sistema para probar un cargador de baterías, pero si no siempre uso los fusibles comerciales

PD: hay que tener cuidado con esto jeje
Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Dic 18, 2010)

FF_rts dijo:


> quien no ha hecho un fusible con un "pelo de cobre" sacado del cable paralelo de 1,5 seccion.
> pues bien, alguien sabe a que amperaje funde este?



Debes tener una fuente de alimentación digital, donde regulas el voltaje y el amperaje. Porque hay dos tipos principales de fusible comercial en Electrónica: "Formato pequeño" (Como un tubito de cristal, pequeño. De unos dos centímetros de largo o poco más).
...y "formato grande" (Un poco más grueso y más largo que el anterior. Se usa mucho en los autorradios).

 Sueldas el hilo que quieras y subes en la fuente el amperaje hasta que salte el fusible: Esos son los amperios. Luego sueldas otro nuevo.

*Si tampoco tienes la fuente profesional anterior:*

En los cables blindados delgados que vienen para los cabezales, los micrófonos miniatura, etc...el blindaje viene con "hilos como pelos". Si los sueldas al "fusible grande"...cada hilo equivale a un amperio. Siempre que los sueldes separados. Como retuerzas dos entre sí, antes de soldarlos= De dos amperios, nada (Se convierten en tres o cuatro).

Si los sueldas al fusible pequeño...cada hilo equivale a un amperio y medio.

Si quieres menos amperios, los hilos tienes que sacarlos de la bobina de un relé de los que el solenoide va directamente a los 220 Voltios. No los podrás ni pelar de finos que son (
Se te parten al intentar rasparlos= Tienes que acercarles un mechero. Solo acercarles, hasta que veas "que el esmalte se manda a mudar". Si le acercas mucho el mechero, se va el esmalte pero se te oxida el cobre y luego no coge el estaño).


----------

